# coupure son pendant diffusion



## nono657 (5 Décembre 2010)

salut à tous,

j'ai un problème avec mon apple tv 2G ou je pense car en fait pendant la diffusion de la musique venant de mon itunes j'ai des coupures de son assez régulières mais je n'arrive pas trouver d'ou vient le problème. 

mon réseau est crée par une borne airport express et j'ai tout redémarré mais cela ne change rien et donc la je ne vois pas d'ou vient le problème.

aidez moi s'il vous plait.


----------

